# No Frills endurance ride



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

*woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow wee Dawn!!! That is AMAZING!!! Congratulations and big hugs to Dreams!!! Good girl!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for taking us along on your ride! Congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the pictures, love the videos, and love the results!!! Congratulations!!!

Endurance seems like such a blast!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

love it  looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome! I think that I would like to be you.............


----------

